# as far as I'm concerned



## girloncrack

How do you say this in Hebrew?


----------



## amikama

And the context is...?


----------



## kopo

I think you'd usually say בַּאֲשֶׁר לִי
(this can also be translated as "As for me, ...").

Examples:
באשר לי, אין טעם ללכת למשרד היום.
As far as I am concerned, there's no point in going to the office today.

באשר לי, אני מעדיף תפוחים על פני תפוזים.
As for me, I prefer apples over oranges.


----------



## origumi

Also:

עבורי
מבחינתי
לדידי
מנקודת ראותי
ככל שהדבר נוגע לי

And apparently several more. Well, any news about the context?


----------



## girloncrack

Context is something along the lines of, "As far as I'm concerned you can jump off a bridge".  In this case, very dismissive.

All of the phrases you guys introduced are of interest, since I'm a stickler for precision - I am always trying to get my Israeli friends to explain the subtle differences between similar phrases and they often don't succeed.

Any insight anyone can give as to how the phrases posted above differ from each other would be immensely appreciated.

מבחינתי is the only one I was already familiar with - I thought of this as meaning "in my view" or "from my perspective".


----------



## girloncrack

Is באשר pronounced be'asher or ba'asher?


----------



## amikama

girloncrack said:


> Context is something along the lines of, "As far as I'm concerned you can jump off a bridge".  In this case, very dismissive.


In this case, מבחינתי would work the best:
מבחינתי, אתה יכול לקפוץ מהגשר!

The other phrases are too formal or of higher register, and would sound weird in the context you gave.



girloncrack said:


> Is באשר pronounced be'asher or ba'asher?


Ba'asher. בַּאֲשֶׁר.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Another common word that was not mentioned is מצדי.


----------



## kishmish

the first word that came to my mind in the context you gave, is 
מצדי (Mi'tsidi).
the rest as Amikama said are formal, but are being used.

i can give you an example for the use of עבורי:
זה היה רגע מאוד מרגש עבורי

and another one for מבחינתי
מבחינתי זה לא משנה, אפשר לצאת עכשיו או עוד שעה

hope it helps...


----------



## girloncrack

Thank you all...


----------

